# Back to his old tricks... won't come inside again



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just received a call from the husband. Gunny won't come inside again so he can leave for work. He used to pull this all the time, then it stopped. Now it's back. Dog won't come in for me at night when its time for bed and won't come in when the husband has to leave for work in the afternoon (we work different shifts). It's getting frustrating. I've tried everything. Treats, toys, calling him with sweet voice, calling him with "I mean it" voice, tricking him with cat sounds (usually comes running with that one). Yes, we work on recall and yes, it works….. only not when he wants to be outside! He flat out walks away from us. Any suggestions? :help:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's what I do to get my pack (7 dogs) to all run from the field gate to the house door (about 75 feet - unfenced).

I grab a small handlful of cat kibble as I'm heading out to let the dogs in. I sprinkle about half the kibble INSIDE the door (all aruond the back hall) and the other half gets sprinkled just OUTSIDE the door (on the mat in front of the door).

The dogs now BOLT from the gate to the door and then they all wait at the door for me to open it (so they can get the inside treats).

My boy Mauser used to do the "but I don't WANNA come in now!" routine and trying to chase him down on 3 acres is NOT fun.  Using the kibble works great for him.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought about that Lauri, thanks. He'd do back flips for the cat's food.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Take your dog outside on a long leash, stay with him let him play, smell, enjoy himself then when you are ready to go inside, say your "come" command in a calm quiet voice and lead your dog inside, reward him inside. Or exercise the heck out of him either on a walk or in your yard so he'll be too tired to resist.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

When Apache finshed his puppy classes, the trainer gave everyone a dog whistle. I can't whistle so it's perfect for me. Even though I never did any special training with it other than give a treat guess what... I pull that whistle out Apache & Kiya both come running, Lakota looks at them as if to say ok me too! And wa la all 3 dogs sitting at my feet. I always make sure it was worth thier while.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

All good advise, thanks. The frustrating thing is that he's nearly 2 yrs old and this is getting old. He hasn't pull this act in quite some time and now he's back at it again. All he's doing out there is laying on the deck. I'm starting to think its a defiance thing. He's as bad as the kids!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

mwiacek10 said:


> All good advise, thanks. The frustrating thing is that he's nearly 2 yrs old and this is getting old. He hasn't pull this act in quite some time and now he's back at it again. All he's doing out there is laying on the deck. I'm starting to think its a defiance thing. He's as bad as the kids!


I don't think it's merely defiance. I think it's an extremely intelligent GSD. And when we get a GSD, then we have to expect stuff like this.

Any smart dog would much prefer staying outside (fun place) rather than getting locked in the house (boring place). And if you add the extremely fun game of 'Try to Catch Me' when he's loose outside that's a HUGE win in his Game of Fun!!!!

So I'd try the cat food treats, but really otherwise put the leash on him and go outdoors then take him back in after. That way you won't get angry and frustrated and he'll definitely come back in the house.


----------

